# Fireworks MX



## PapaBear (9. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. In Sachen Grafikdesign bin ich ein absoluter Newbie. ICh möchte nun eine Website erstellen (für einen Kegelclub). Wie kann ich mit Firworks einen Banner erstellen, in dem z.B. ein Kegel vorkommt? Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## glupo (24. Dezember 2003)

*Kegel*

Du kannst versuchen dir selber einen Kegel zu entwerfen, ist gar nicht so schwer mit Fireworks. Noch leichter, mach dich auf die suchen nach grafiken im net, nach spätestens 5 minuten wirst du sicherlich fündig.


----------



## kcyberbob (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab auch eine Seite erstellt für ein paar Tischkegelvereine.
Hab zuerst auch einfach nach Bildern gesucht.

Schau einfach mal auf http://www.tischkegeln.de
vielleicht sind ja ein paar Kegel dabei die du brauche kannst.

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## Nicki (12. Januar 2004)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Bilder urheberrechtgeschützt sind und man die normalerweise nicht so einfach verwenden darf?


----------

